# Ground rod to ground Qwest and Comcast service?



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dave.ruybal said:


> Howdy y'all
> 
> The house I'm remodeling had a new service installed by another contractor. Everything is good, except that the Qwest and Comcast services are coming in on the opposite corner of the house from the service. The contractor did not provide any kind of intersystem bonding for this equipment, per 250.94. Can I drive a ground rod at the location of the Qwest and Comcast services and run a bare #6 copper up to a grounding block?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 
Nope.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

D.i.p...


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

250.94 comes to mind....


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

At AT&T we must ground to MGN, within 10ft of power meter.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> At AT&T we must ground to MGN, within 10ft of power meter.


Multigrounded neutral? That doesn't really exist at most buildings. Yes, if there is a grounded conductor run to the building there will be a connection to the utility MGN, but it is not really a MGN.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Multigrounded neutral? That doesn't really exist at most buildings. Yes, if there is a grounded conductor run to the building there will be a connection to the utility MGN, but it is not really a MGN.


AT&T words...not mine! Do you think the person that wrote the specs knows what they are talking about? I call it the "power ground".


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

Comcast should provide a new underground drop to the meter side of the house at no charge. They used to bond to cold water, but no more. I have seen Comcast installers run an exposed coax across the front of the house, bond to the meter, then run a second coax back across the front of the house to tie into the existing cable wiring.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> AT&T words...not mine! Do you think the person that wrote the specs knows what they are talking about? I call it the "power ground".


I don't think that they usually know what they are talking about regarding grounding, and how it affects their systems.


----------

